# Ridable snow?



## matt76cmich (Jan 25, 2011)

Where will there be ridable snow in the northern lower this weekend? Just bought a sled today and would like to take it out. Thanks in advance. 

Matt


----------



## MEL (Jul 17, 2005)

One of my all time favorite terms, "Ridable Snow". Im sure sonewhere there will be a few piles of snow, deep in the woods. Would I ride a new sled on it? Hell no!!!


----------



## bigcountrysg (Oct 9, 2006)

Up by Traverse City, Cadillac, Gaylord should have decent snow and good trail reports. 

I use www.fishweb.com to check trail reports. Plus they have trail maps on that site.


----------



## redneckman (Dec 7, 2005)

I fished Lake Cadillac today and there wasn't a whole lot of snow. There was a few sleds riding through Cadillac west. The lake only has small patches of snow/frozen slush and then patches of bare ice. 

I am not sure how much snow you guys would like, I just figured I could chime in and possibly same some guys gas money. Caddy is supposed to get some lake effect snow.


----------



## limige (Sep 2, 2005)

Word has it west of gaylord


----------



## castforcash (Feb 25, 2009)

Mancelona, kalkaska, east Jordan, elmira area.....

posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## SalmonBum (Feb 28, 2001)

Just drove up to paradise. The Lower looked weak for snow. We got to trout lake and things started to look good.

posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## limige (Sep 2, 2005)

Salmonbum you kill me


----------



## jayzbird (May 19, 2005)

Do yourself and your sled a favor and drive a couple more hours to the Paradise-Munising area of the U.P. There is a ton of snow along Superior's shoreline. Worth it to not beat the snot out of your new sled.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## SalmonBum (Feb 28, 2001)

limige said:


> Salmonbum you kill me


Hey, just letting you know what I saw. I hear the NLP lost almost all their snow with the warm-up this week. So all that is there is a small amount of new snow, we will he beat to snot quick.

The EUP never got above 36 and no rain. There is a foot of new snow, with an easy 4 foot up here. Like stated above, drive a extra couple hrs and come play in the deep.


posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## YZman (Mar 4, 2004)

Grand Traverse, Kalkaska, Antrim, Charlevoix; plenty of snow right now. Thaw and freeze really helped base.


----------



## matt76cmich (Jan 25, 2011)

Thanks for all of the responses. I called up to Houghton Lake and they said the trails are ok-decent but the lake was pretty good. I think I am going to try the lake to test the sled out and do a little fishing.


----------

